
Verizon Throttling Is Happening Now - billwear
Verizon&#x27;s latest bill says, &quot;You have unlimited. After 22GB&#x2F;month, your service may be prioritized behind other traffic during times of congestion. After 15GB&#x2F;month, your hotspot use [will be throttled]. Click here to boost your service.&quot; So much for &quot;we will honor net neutrality.&quot;
======
mtmail
Net neutrality is about treating some services (websites) different than
others. If they throttle all traffic then that's still neutral. Do you see
services they exclude (e.g. not count as traffic)?

~~~
billwear
I am a business account. I have an option to pay more each month and not
experience these limits. Is that not what net neutrality is designed to avoid?

~~~
dmschulman
It would violate principals of net neutrality if say, YouTube and Netflix were
throttled once you reach your 22/GB cap but all other sites were left to
normal speeds.

